# Allegan Dam Fishing



## mkydsm

Hey, Im pretty new to salmon fishing here, but I was at Allegan Dam on Saturday and Sunday (weather sucked). I was wondering how much longer fish are going to be there for. Also any fishing tips would help, as I see people dragging them in left and right (especially up by the steps), but my luck isn't so great. 

I did catch my first salmon, a decent Coho on Saturday on an orange spoon, but that was down from the dam a bit in the calmer water, and that was the only fish I caught in a few hours. 

On Sunday the gates were open, and I wasn't having any luck period with the same technique. But I noticed people were still catching them up on the steps, using spawn bags (I think). There was also a ton of fish visibly trying to get up the open gate. So I tried to follow suit, using a decent weight and a spawn bag.. still no luck, however I did notice it looked like everyone was just trying to snag them when they felt a fish.

So my questions are: Are the fish actually biting the spawn bags, or is everyone snagging the fish on the steps? How much longer are fish going to be there? And any tips/recommendations to catch more fish? 

Thanks in advance, its literally my first few times trying to catch them, and I would like to land one of the bigger fish before its over.


----------



## fishfly

Most of the fish caught off the wall are either snagged or lined in the mouth at that spot.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## diztortion

fishfly said:


> Most of the fish caught off the wall are either snagged or lined in the mouth at that spot.


----------



## quest32a

What you were doing downstream with the spoon was legitimate salmon fishing. What goes on up on that wall is far from fishing. For the most part it is snagging. 

The salmon will be done very soon, but there will be steelhead in the river from now til April. 

Stay away from those silly stairs. I have never truly fished them, but have stopped by to watch on occasion. Watched a knife get pulled and all around trashy behavior. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rieverr

Steps = fist fights and guns and knifes

Allegan = Lock ur **** up or u won't have it ..in salmon season


----------



## thousandcasts

No matter what, life is full of bad things with tragic results. Like: 

It's 2:00am and one of your buddies says, "hey...I've got a great idea!" Nothing good happens when someone has an "idea" at 2:00am. 

Your doctor breaks out the rubber gloves. 

Anytime The Tamer posts anything that isn't related to taming the level five Gorgar in Witches and Wizards 3. 

Anytime you try any "advice" that The Tamer offers. 

Fishing on the steps at Allegan


----------



## tannhd

Actually the Kzoo is a really nice and pretty river to fish below the dam. It has great access, stays pretty natural or scenic, and is not overfished. 

That's because everyone fishes at the dam. I would suggest going down stream more. That whole area is public land, there are are some really nice bends and holes that conisstently hold fish if you are willing to walk to them. 

Try a different spot other than the dam. There is a particular road that has great access, and a ton of great holes to easily walk to by just following a trail.


----------



## Trout King

thousandcasts said:


> No matter what, life is full of bad things with tragic results. Like:
> 
> It's 2:00am and one of your buddies says, "hey...I've got a great idea!" Nothing good happens when someone has an "idea" at 2:00am.
> 
> Your doctor breaks out the rubber gloves.
> 
> Anytime The Tamer posts anything that isn't related to taming the level five Gorgar in Witches and Wizards 3.
> 
> Anytime you try any "advice" that The Tamer offers.
> 
> Fishing on the steps at Allegan


he is just a boy! 

back on topic, i fished allegan once and will never go back. caught some steelhead, but that place makes the east side corner of 6th st look like heaven.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thousandcasts

Trout King said:


> he is just a boy!
> 
> back on topic, i fished allegan once and will never go back. caught some steelhead, but that place makes the east side corner of 6th st look like heaven.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At least in the east corner, they give themselves some space. At Allegan, you've got someone so close that they'll whisper in your ear. 

"You smells like ya took yerself a shower last night...that's nice, I likes maw little piggies all freshened up!" 

Yes...I've used that above line before in regards to Allegan. It still fits.


----------



## wilsonm

Steelhead are starting to show up and they are much more aggressive than the kings and cohos, Like others have said, there is plenty of good runs downstream from the wall. Not far down either.


----------



## thousandcasts

To be fair though, there ARE worse things than fishing on the steps at Allegan. Like...I don't know...imagine walking into a voting booth and you're staring down at a ballot that says, "Obama or Romney--Pick One!" 

Compared to something like that, a day on the Allegan Dam steps doesn't really seem that bad, ya know?


----------



## mkydsm

Thanks for the tips, I actually went up there again today. It seemed like the only people catching anything were wading further up. I stayed until it got dark, then caught a decent sized walleye on another spoon. Was kind of disappointed but at least I caught something. 

But yeah, the guys on the stairs seem kind of rowdy. I don't really see the point of catching fish like that. The older guys down on the sides were pretty nice and offered some tips. I might do some research and check out some other spots this weekend, or grab a pair of waders and try farther up the dam.


----------



## Grizzyaries

Yea i dont fish the stairs, got thretend by some trash from GR. Thoes stairs should be closed so the trash arn't there
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tannhd

No liberalized fishing


----------



## Chad Smith

I've been fishing Allegan every weekend this year for the last 8-9 weeks, don't judge me. :lol: The last few years, yes, yarn and snagging was going on, with the recent law passing of spawn sales everyone is drifting bags with a few "fly fisherman" in the mix, believe me, I watch these fish and roughly 90% are legal fish. ALOT of walleye are getting snagged and thrown back. This will be the last week for Kings up there, eggs were very loose last weekend. Unless you are a ruthless beast I suggest you stay away.


----------



## Chad Smith

thousandcasts said:


> At least in the east corner, they give themselves some space. At Allegan, you've got someone so close that they'll whisper in your ear.
> 
> "You smells like ya took yerself a shower last night...that's nice, I likes maw little piggies all freshened up!"
> 
> Yes...I've used that above line before in regards to Allegan. It still fits.





thousandcasts said:


> To be fair though, there ARE worse things than fishing on the steps at Allegan. Like...I don't know...imagine walking into a voting booth and you're staring down at a ballot that says, "Obama or Romney--Pick One!"
> 
> Compared to something like that, a day on the Allegan Dam steps doesn't really seem that bad, ya know?


C'mon Hutch, tell us how you really feel about Allegan, whats the problem, fraid you'll get banned?:lol:


----------

